# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Παιχνιδομηχανή Άλλη] Game boy advance

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλημέρα, το πρόβλημα μου αφορά το gba.  Ανάβει και διαβάζει τις κασέτες, αλλά  Μόνο υπό γωνία μπορω να δω κάτι πολύ  Αχνό στην οθόνη και θα πρέπει...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

